# Theoretical Jackie Chan Film



## LoneRider (Jul 9, 2009)

Since boyhood I've been a fan of a lot of Jackie Chan's later action comedies (the ones made in the mid nineties to present day) and have watched a lot of his older stuff.

I even thought that cartoon: Jackie Chan Adventures was a great and entertaining thing to watch back in the day.

I remember one day wondering how this would sound for a Jackie Chan action comedy. Jackie Chan as an out of luck action film hero who finds new life fighting as an MMA (or Sanda if the film is set in China) fighter opposite Cung Le as an opponent or similar MMA type? Sounds completely random, I know, but I couldn't help but wonder how such a flick would sound. Maybe like Never Back Down without all the highschool B.S. and romantic subplot? I'd venture it'd be more like Rocky but with MMA combined with the typical Jackie Chan flair for action comedy. 

 Or another direction this theoretical film could go is with Jackie Chan as the crusty yet likeable trainer a-la Djimon Honsou in NBD or Burgess Merideth in Rocky. The trained fighter could be a Westerner (perhaps even a combat vet) and thus re-vamp the old '70s/'80s MA film cliche of the Western Vietnam veteran learning the MA as a way to recover from whatever issue plagues him.

 Any thoughts?


----------

